# CZ75 gun/pawnshop help



## enickma (Jun 26, 2013)

I've recently come into a new job that will allow me to have enough flexibility financially to purchase a gun or two from time to time. At the moment I only own a shotgun and a mosin to mess around with when I go home to some wide open family land for some target shooting and fun. I've been looking into the EAA Witness line of pistols for some time because of the 9mm/.22 combo gun being at a fairly reasonable price for essentially two guns, I just can't seem to find one. However, I went into a local pawnshop today and was looking around and found the gun that the witness is based on, a CZ75, sitting on the shelf. It is a CZ75 police in 9mm, lightly used with a case and two mags for $500. The guy working the counter was a young kid, about 19, and I was able to talk to him for a bit and pick his brain and he told me that the gun has been on the shelf for over 2 years. Now obviously I won't say that the kid told me how long the gun has been sitting in there, but knowing it has been in for a decent amount of time and the fact that it's not a mainstream firearm to just anyone who is looking to buy a gun and isn't slightly informed, how much should I go in there and offer? Several forums on pawnshop etiquette have advised on the "pawnstars" technique of offering 50% of the asking price and working from there, but realistically I would like to form a good connection with this shop because they have a fairly large amount of solid inventory. I'm not sure if it is 100% worth it to me for $500, but is $400 to low to try and work out of them? I'm aware that pawnshops vary from place to place and even day to day for that matter, I'm just looking for some helpful input from anyone who has knowledge of pawnshops and overall gun enthusiasts as to if this gun and deal are worth my time/money. Thanks, Nick.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't know that much about CZ firearms, but I have spent a few nights at a Holiday Inn Express.

So.....let's just talk about the pawnshop's price. I've purchased enough firearms from pawnshops, to pretty much know what works and what doesn't. 

If the asking price is $500.00, I'd go in with at least $450.00 cash, and lay $425.00 down on the counter. That would be my OTD (Out The Door) price. 

Most pawnshops will drop 10% off their price in a heartbeat. Some will do 20% as well, but you might have to work for that. 

Anyways, play it cool and act as if it really doesn't matter to you if they sell it or not. Decide on a price that you feel is fair and legit, and stick to it.


----------



## enickma (Jun 26, 2013)

I appreciate your answer being real and informative. I'm now waiting on my pistol permit so I can purchase the gun and deciding whether I should go in and haggle for it and pay for it in advanced and pick it up when I have the permit or just wait it out and see if it was meant to be.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

CZ makes some fine weapons. One of my CCs is a CZ75 Compact. 

I agree with the previous poster. Go in there and lay down 4 $100 bills. Cash is king.


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

I have a CZ85B (ambidextrous version of the 75). It's a fine weapon and a great shooter. Good for targets and home defense but a bit big and heavy for concealed carry. The grip is a slightly big for my small hands but the texture is good. Support from CZ USA is good, I hear; I never needed support. It has a SA/DA trigger and you can carry/store it "cocked and locked" like a 1911. But this is a used gun so you need to check it out really carefully. The MSRP for a new CZ75 is $500 and it's been there a couple years so I think you have lots of bargaining room. But seriously, it's more important that the gun be in excellent condition than to save a few bucks.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I paid $520ish for my brand new CZ 75 BD Police in 9mm...

I think the pawn shop price on a used one is waaaay too high. You should be in the $350 to $400 range for that in a pawn shop... especially if it's been sitting in the glass for a while.

If they won't wheel & deal down at least $100 then I'd simply move on... it's not like they test fired it and took it apart like a gun shop does (to my knowledge pawn shops don't).... to see if there are any function issues.


----------



## Jayghf1978 (Jun 11, 2013)

Price vs value, especially used, is really based on you.

If owning a CZ 75 means much to you, at the price you are comfortable with, than you do it whether it be 450, 400, or 350.

A local shop carried a used CZ75 SP01 Phantom, asking $950. I passed up the chance to snatch it up and now kick my own balls for it. Some models are very hard to find and most will overpay just to get it.

Also some will advise against used firearms or from the range. Obviously apples and oranges, but would you purchase a piece of machinery from a pawn shop? Just a thought. Just a thought.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Jayghf1978 said:


> Price vs value, especially used, is really based on you.
> 
> If owning a CZ 75 means much to you, at the price you are comfortable with, than you do it whether it be 450, 400, or 350.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with buying a firearm from a pawn shop. Thing is, know your business (the firearm you are considering buying) and know what is a good price or not. Also, be plenty schooled on the gun in question itself.

Just a couple of months ago, I was checking out a local pawn shop, and did not have any mindset to buy a gun. I found that they had a SA XD-45 in the case. Gave it a good look-over and found out that it was new / unused. Pawn shop clerk wasn't sure it it was unfired or not, but.......I knew!

Went home w/o it and did some on-line research on it. I went back the next day much better informed and more inspired to cut a deal.

I ended up with the gun and paid a price that I was very comfortable with. :smt033


----------



## enickma (Jun 26, 2013)

Guys, and gals if applicable, I really appreciate all the input, I really do. It's definitely making me think long and hard about this gun. In regards to machinery from a pawn shop, I wouldn't consider any construction or hardware equipment unless it looked basically brand new, on that note, my girl's dad is a pawn shop regular and got her a brand new kitchenaide mixer for $55 when he was down here last time. However with guns, and this particular pawn shop (given it's main store being in a bigger military town than mine but still being close and merchandise flowing between the two), I have seen many examples of quality firearms over the years (mint condition H&K MK23 being one of them) when I wasn't in a position that made a pistol purchase justifiable. I am definitely not smitten over this particular gun and I have experienced the ol' "if it sounds to good to be true, it usually is" scenario enough times to know not to get my hopes up. I do however believe that being able to identify with the sales kid and his connection with the owner's of the store, that the odds are closer to good for the opportunity to get a good deal. I've been looking on armslist quite a bit and most of the leads I go with either never follow up, or want a pretty unrealistic price for their goods. I did, however, get my hopes up on a Witness 9mm/.22 combo that was 2 hours away from me for $350, after the guy emailed me the pictures, he never contacted me again. It was a sturdy reminder of how not to approach a situation that you are looking to purchase something from a person which you have no control over. Other than the witnesses and cz's, I have considered beretta 92's and the taurus pt92, as well as various 1911's, one being the Rock Island that's a 9mm/.22tcm combo, they're just next to impossible to find and their rarity at the moment has driven up the price. My dad has offered to sell me his Glock 17 gen 3 for $300 but not only do I not want to take an offer that makes him lose money, but I'm just not so much into Glocks at the moment. Does anyone on here have any good experience with the "gunbroker" site? I've been perusing it for a while now as well. I'm one hundred percent confident that this will not be the last pistol I buy, but I obviously want to ensure that I start my collection off with (not to sound cheesy) a bang. The reason I have more time to debate this purchase and can't be super impulsive about it is that I have to wait on my driver's license to be updated with my current address before I can apply for my pistol permits.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't consider a Taurus at anytime or anyplace. 

Definitely not money well spent. :smt120


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

You seem to be jumping around quite a bit on possible pistol purchases. I think you have settled on 9mm, which is a good starting point. Despite the current shortage, 9 mm is economical (for center-fire) and adequate for self-defense in JHP. Have you gone to a gun shop or gun show and held these guns? It's very important that the gun fit your hand and allow you to operate all controls without changing your grip. If you eventually expect to own multiple handguns there are two approaches. If you just collect guns you probably want variety. If you want multiple guns for home defense you may want guns that operate in a similar fashion. For example, if some of your safeties are "safe" up and others "safe" down that can be a problem in an emergency. Since you have the time, recommend you research to get the right gun the first time. Other than "fitting your hand", give thought to the type (size) pistol you want and how you expect to use it (purpose).


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

First thing you need to know is if the pistol is a CZ75, or a CZ75B. That information would be worth at least $200 IMO. If it is a CZ75, then it is probably at least 20 years old. The CZ75B has the firing pin block, and replaced the CZ75 in the early 1990s.

CZ75B - current MSRP $625 new -- would usually go for about $570 new, but they can be hard to find. In fact, any all steel CZ can be very hard to find. I have the CZ85B, and it was $565 OTD.


----------

